# نسبة الإنجاز الكلية للمشروع في p6



## الأسد الجريح (23 مارس 2009)

كيف يمكن حساب نسبة الإنجاز الكلية للمشروع في p6

وشكرا


----------



## الأسد الجريح (12 أبريل 2009)

للرفع
ما حدش يعرف إزاي


----------



## mido85 (12 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

in the activities window show columns, then choose from caregory of Percent complete


----------



## الأسد الجريح (13 أبريل 2009)

mido85 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> in the activities window show columns, then choose from caregory of Percent complete



أيوة يا افندم

أنا بعرف أجيب نسبة الإنجاز ل activity

لكن عايز أجبها للمشروع كله من بريمافيرا

أو ل level من ال code أو ال wps


----------



## mido85 (13 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
try to show Performance % complete


----------



## Elassal1 (16 أبريل 2009)

*نسبة الانجاز*

لقياس نسبة إنجاز اي شئ يجب ان يكون هناك وحدة موحدة للقياس بمعني اني لا يمكن ان اقيس نسبة إنجاز نشاط وحدته الm3 و نشاط اخر نسبة إنجازه m2 و لذلك نقوم بعمل وحدة موحدة مثل التكاليف او manhours او Weight factor و لذلك يجب تحديد هذه الوحدة لكل المشروع و بالتالي عند قياس نسبة انجاز هذه الوحدة ( يتم تحميلها كمورد لكل نشاط و تحديد قيمتها ) عن طريق earned Value .
اي طريقة اخري فهي طريقة خاطئة و تعطي نتائج غير صحيحة.


----------



## mido85 (16 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا اخى Elassal1 على تصحيح المعلومة,Earned value تطبق لحساب انجاز المشروع او النشاط عن طريق Cost وهى فعلا وحدة موحدة

ولكن اذا اردنا تطبيق EARNED VALUE وكنا لا نهتم بالتكلفة فى لمشروع مثلا فيمكن وضع سعر للRESOURCE وهو 1 وحدة عملة لكل ساعة عمل مثلا وبذلك نكون قد اعطينا Weight لكل نشاط نسبة لمدته ,

اريد ان اسأل هل هذه الطريقة صحيحة وتفى بالغرض؟


----------



## Elassal1 (16 أبريل 2009)

*طبعا*



mido85 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خيرا اخى elassal1 على تصحيح المعلومة,earned value تطبق لحساب انجاز المشروع او النشاط عن طريق cost وهى فعلا وحدة موحدة
> 
> ولكن اذا اردنا تطبيق earned value وكنا لا نهتم بالتكلفة فى لمشروع مثلا فيمكن وضع سعر للresource وهو 1 وحدة عملة لكل ساعة عمل مثلا وبذلك نكون قد اعطينا weight لكل نشاط نسبة لمدته ,
> ...


 طبعا يمكنك ذلك كما ذكرت أنفا


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (1 يوليو 2010)

ممكن مثال يفهمنا الموضوع


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (1 يوليو 2010)

مهندس الفلوجة قال:


> ممكن مثال يفهمنا الموضوع



السلام عليكم
تجدون مرفقا ملف يحتوي على معلومات مختصرة , أخذت من مشروع تم حساب نسبة الإنجاز الكلية للمشروع على أساس أن نسبة الأنجاز الكلية تعتمد على أن يتم حساب وزن الفعاليات بساعات العمل المقدرة للعاملين بالمشروع (man-hours).

السلام عليكم​


----------



## محمد صديق سعد (23 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (23 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------

